# Fashion publishing?



## nareshkumar (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey all, Can anybody explain what do you mean by fashion publishing? Like some sites provide fashion publishing but i am having trouble in understand what is the exact meaning of that? Is it related to magazine or what?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------

